# Used 75G Questioning seals



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I found a used 75. It was holding water when I bought it. I was a good deal, but know I am having doubts on the seals.
I have never seen a talk put together like this. it is rimmless, but all the edges are NOT overlapping. It has a large exposed "v" seal on the outside where only the corners of the glass line up. there is also a chip on the back. While all the seals seen fine. I might feel safer resealing it. I have sealed (the inside) a tank before, but this one what I might get into when I strip the corners of the original.
upon reflection this good be ingenious as all edges have seal on tho sides of each glass edge..... if you follow

Any thoughts, suggestion
some pics are attached...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

The strength of a tank comes from the inner seal where the two panels of glass overlap with a very then layer of silicone between them. When you do not have overlapping panels and all you have is a bead of silicone filling a void there is hardly any strength at all there. If that tank had water in it then I doubt it had water in it for any length of time or that it was even filled all the way up. With the price of good shaped used 75's being so cheap, plus the $1 per gal sales shops always run again in early January, my advice would be to unload that tank to a reptile guy for a few bucks and get a good shape used or new during the $1 per gal sale and you will be saving yourself a lot of trouble.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

really! hmm. its surely a factory job? The tank was fully set up for at least two weeks when I took it. The first I saw it I agreed to tear it down and take it two weeks later. of course I couldn't see everything with algae and background, etc; I was a little rushed too. It looks like there is signs that the previous (before the guy i took it from) had some kind of corner panels, maybe for a kind of refugium of something. being the third owner I was already contemplating resealing it but now not sure its worth it as you have said. maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Defiantly not a factory job. Someone has done that themselves.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post a full tank shot with various angles?

The glass looks thick and either homemade, custom, or the plastic trim was removed at some point. The inner v-seals appear rather odd looking and it looks as if it once had an internal overflow box installed, judging by the old marks on the bottom glass in the last pic.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are some full shots. It has a Juwel canopy and stand therefore I assume the tank is the same


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the new pics! I am not familiar with the Juwel brand tanks so it is very possible that the top edge of the tank looks that way because of the way the hood assembly is made as well as the odd look to the seals in the tank and the general construction.

Does the silicone inside the tank feel like 'normal' aquarium silicone or is it stiffer?

Also in your 1st post, last pic, the 2 spots where it appears something was removed (overflow box?), that would be an area of concern for potential leaks assuming the original seal was compromised.

I wish I could state for sure that you don't need to reseal the tank but I'm not comfortable not seeing it in person.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input. You have pretty much expresses my same concerns. Having also not dealt with a tank seal of this kind I am just hesitant. The inside feels squishy, about the same as the outside. now how that compares to "standard" silicon I can't say because I don't have anything at the moment to compare it to.  I suppose it feels like silicon though...
If, as said, it is more structural them my concern is if i remove the questionable internal seal then I compromise the whole tank!?!
maybe nothing to do with anything, but the interesting thing about this seal every side has two edges of "seal". So every panel has silicon seal on the inside face as well as the edge face. maybe I am just trying to reassure myself but I don't know other tanks with that "seal strategy".


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

It's simply not worth chancing it HiReZ. Believe me I don't like to tell people to get another tank, but I had a tank leak on me a couple years ago and let me tell ya it is NOT fun at all. You would be amazed at just how big a mess even a few gallons on the floor can be, much less if it is 20-30+ gallons of water. If it's something that you are concerned about (and seeing the pics it would concern me if it were my tank) then IMO it's just not worth chancing setting it up and maybe having a leaker a week, month, few months down the road once fish are in it and running. If it were a really large or special tank then it might be worth taking apart and resealing, but a 75g in good shape can be had pretty cheaply so my best advice is like I said earlier, sell it to a reptile guy and then get a 75g that you know you won't have to worry about.

Not trying to be a jerk or anything here to ya, just don't want to see someone go through what I went through a couple years ago if it can be avoided is all.

Steve


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I would not be here asking if I didn't have doubts. unfortunately I think you are correct. This is not the tank for me...


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

smart choice. just keep an eye out on CL. I just got a complete 60 gallon setup in great shape.. stand, heater, filter,pumps, holey rock,everything for $80.


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

I think you're being a bit paranoid.

I've seen tanks factory built with joints like that. You have to understand that the adhesive holds the tank together no matter how it's jointed. More adhesive equals a stronger joint. When professionals put them together they leave a gap and inject the silicone. the two sides of your corner have as much adhesive as any other aquarium joint.

A bit of a simplistic response but you can research adhesive strength if your interested in more information


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I found more information about this kind of tank and also think its fine. Perhaps even better. however this was not my only concern. with the seal, my main problem would be difficulty in repairing if/when it became necessary. I don't think resealing would be as simple as the typical overlaid glass seams everyone is familiar with. I have done this myself and have no fear of it. It also had chips and a few more scratched then I would have liked. not to mention I could not convince myself and the gf that frameless was an appealing look for my setup. interesting note: I did find evidence around the net that there SHOULD be a frame with this tank, but nothing I would call concrete.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that an eheim 2026 in the tank? If so and you plan on using it to replace all the o-rings especially the one around the priming assembly.
Great filter, but they really messed up the the priming button design.

If it's warm by you just fill it up in the garage or something and see how it does for a few weeks, could be fine.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

yep, done that already. actually was testing it in the tank in the pics. It gone three weeks no leaks


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

I think if you're careful with your razorblade scraper it will be fine resealing it.

Clean with acetone and be very careful when digging into the corner so you don't stick the blade through the joint.

Whatever you do good luck!


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Its an Eheim experience. no leaks, no problem. but have not decided if I want to use it. its most favorable feature is its total silence, aside from the occasional air burst.


----------

